# laptop power supply



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

I hav nce power cab without 2 amp supply can I use a laptop power supply to boost track amps to 5 or what ever the supply is rated for providing polarity is correct? Thanks


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Boosting the amperage capacity won't affect the output at all. You need a booster designed for DCC to do that. Your current controller is rated at the amperage it draws so it can supply that much to the track. There's just too much isolation between the power source and the output.

MERG has a nice kit for a booster that can be built for 5 or 10 amps. There are options for both in the kit.

http://www.merg.org.uk


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I used my PowerCab with the MERG 5A booster and a 15V 5A laptop supply and it worked well.


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

I guess I should have bought the 5 amp syste w/ booster the power supply with the power cab is rated 1.44 amps I thought if I used a power supply that had 5 amps of supply it would boost track amperage. So if I am understanding this I do need a booster should have asked this before I bought what I did now I need a booster and a power supply to get the 5 amps that ths pro cab comes. Well that is nothing a couple of $100 cant solve. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Boosters can be added afterwards. In fact, that's the only way to add extra power. Clubs often have several boosters to power distant parts of a huge layout and to allow many trains from members to run at the same time. You have a smart plan and you did it by accident.

Both the MERG system (which Hutch I use) and the one offered by SPROG are fine boosters and reasonable in cost. Be confident that you are doing it right. A booster should be invisible to the system. Just wire it in and go.


----------

